# New Magicshine MJ-836



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Not sure I like the new mount as I prefer the bands but I like the look of the cnc job. Also comes with the fancy new battery.

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44676


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

No way to mount it to a helmet?


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

received mine this week. package does not include a helmet mount or extension cord. agree on the handlebar mount - similar to niterider but I also prefer the band.

should get it on its first test run shortly - out of the package though it looks pretty sharp.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I like the battery gauge on the back of the battery. I'm all about meters and gauges and stuff. 

How does the switch work? Is it still fixed from High, Medium, Low, Flash, SOS, off?


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> How does the switch work? Is it still fixed from High, Medium, Low, Flash, SOS, off?


Specs say its only 2 Modes Hight Low!


----------



## Freddie L (Oct 13, 2009)

I took a short testride in the rain. Compared it to the old style Magicshine on my helmet. I think its more focused but still with a visible "halo". It looks brighter, because of that. I´m not sure its the perfect handlebar light, I would prefer more flood. 

High and low modes, it fades from hig to low. The battery is too big to mount on my 110mm stem, but it looks cool with the backlight. Its a shame I have to mount it underneath my toptube, where I can´t see it. The mount is not rock solid, we will see how long it lasts.

/Fredrik


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

i like the o ring mount of the other ms, its beautifully simple


----------



## Hazza (Oct 29, 2010)

I ordered this light 2 weeks ago and got it yesterday. This light is unbelievably bright but i dont know the difference between this and the older one because this is my first Proper light. 
I did leave it on for over an hour and the light did get quite hot. I could only hold it for about ten seconds before it got too hot. Is this a problem? Did the older MS (mj 808) do that?
Thanks Harry


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

When you're riding the airflow keeps them cool.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Freddie L said:


> Compared it to the old style Magicshine on my helmet. I think its more focused but still with a visible "halo". It looks brighter, because of that. I´m not sure its the perfect handlebar light, I would prefer more flood.
> 
> /Fredrik


I currently run the old style Magicshine on my bars... So the MJ-836 beam isn't as much of a flood pattern as the old MS? Can I drop-in some different optics (correct terminology?) to produce more flood?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If it's exclusively bar mounted I'll take the MS1400 myself.


----------



## Hazza (Oct 29, 2010)

*Mounting Bracket*

The mounting bracket is **** though, no matter how tight i put it on, it kept slipping during rides. It is also too bulky and looks like crap so i customized my bracket and made a better one. Other than that, it is an awesome light.


----------



## integrix (May 29, 2011)

I recently ordered mine. It does need airflow to keep them cool! But I like the outside of this light. It's very bright. And the price is competitive which is only $85.95. I ordered it from [


----------

